# Game Server Software like Gameranger



## Piyushgenwa (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys can anyone tell me any gaming server or multiplayer software just like Gameranger. But please not Oigin or Steam or something like that. Just like Gameranger


----------



## Digital Fragger (May 31, 2013)

Seems like you are looking for a virtual lan network for lan play.

Tunngle - Next Generation Gaming
Garena - The Official Site
hamachi


----------

